# vetasssess negative outcome



## Sandy00716 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I am looking for a genuine advice. Actually I applied for vetassess skills assessment under Marketing specialist but outcome came negative last weeke because of two reasons. 
1) case officer think I concentrate more on getting customers on board in terms of business growth as opposed to looking at brand expansion. 
2) failed to give ans of technical questions asked during interview. 

Actually they called my employer and to me as well. I thought my interview went well as i answered 95% of her answers. At the end of interview she asked me about BTL strategy specifically and I couldn't ans her. 

so on basis of that they refused my application. Can any one of you pls advise if there is any way out to get positive assessment. I am more worried about the technical intervieq failure reason. 
please help guys.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sandy00716 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a genuine advice. Actually I applied for vetassess skills assessment under Marketing specialist but outcome came negative last weeke because of two reasons.
> 1) case officer think I concentrate more on getting customers on board in terms of business growth as opposed to looking at brand expansion.
> ...


Were these two reasons cited in your assessment outcome? or are you assuming them as possible reasons.

Looking at point 1, it seems that found your experience as not suitable for 225113. A Marketing Specialist identifies market opportunities and advises on the development, coordination and implementation of plans for pricing and promoting an organisation's goods and services. 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Can you be sure the duties you perform are relevant to this occupation? and not better suited for any other occupation code?

After a negative outcome, you can get your application reassessed, or reviewed. 

I would advise discussing your case with your CO before proceeding. Ask them about further clarification on the reasons why it was negatively assessed.


----------



## Sandy00716 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you parth1310 for your reply. 

yes, these are the two reasons mentioned on my outcome letter. my Duties match with marketing specialist as i work as marketing manager. 
I can justify there first reason which was about business growth as its mentioned on anzsco tasks as well. 

I am only worried about technical interview part. Do you think is there any way out to clarify that reason? 
kindly advise


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sandy00716 said:


> Thank you parth1310 for your reply.
> 
> yes, these are the two reasons mentioned on my outcome letter. my Duties match with marketing specialist as i work as marketing manager.
> I can justify there first reason which was about business growth as its mentioned on anzsco tasks as well.
> ...


1. If your Duties match with Marketing Specialist, than they would not have cited it as a reason for giving the negative outcome in the first place. Seems like the CO may have found your duties not suitable for 225113, or better suited for another ANZSCO code.

2. Frankly, I wasn't aware that technical interviews are held for General occupations as well; they are a norm for the trade occupations. For general occupations they merely state that they may contact you to clarify information provided in your application. My understanding is, they interviewed you because they may have had some doubts about your duties and needed further clarification. 

I would suggest you to better align your duties with 225113, also, make sure they dont look ambiguous; CO should not think your duties are better suited for any other occupation than your nominated one. Tasks mentioned on ABS website are general guidelines, and VETASSESS may look beyond these tasks when assessing your application. Regarding the technical interview, better prepare yourself for next time, if there is any.

You have the following options:
1. Review your outcome- provide additional details and try to justify yourself by providing clarification on your duties, as well as any questions asked during the interview.

2. Reassess your application by changing your occupation, if you think that your duties can be a better match to any other occupation.

3. Appeal the outcome, _only after_ the above two options are negative as well.


Additionally, you can opt for their Skills Assessment Support service before going for any reviews or reassessments. Here you can get a consultation service to help you understand your occupation code and its requirements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> *
> Additionally, you can opt for their Skills Assessment Support services before going for any reviews or reassessments. Here you can get a consultation service to help you understand your occupation code and its requirements.*


This was the first thing which came to my mind as well. I would too, suggest that you use their services to understand the right fitment. 
Secondly, If you work for a known organization, and details mentioned in your documents checked out as well (HR letter, Job Duties, Appointment letter, etc), then their is no need to panic so soon. Ideally, you should ask for a reassessment, citing reasons as being nervous during the interview process. Not every one can or is expected to know / remember everything, so if your were not able to answer what BTL strategy is then it doesn't mean that you are not a marketing manager. You just need to ensure that your job duties are aligned to the description as mentioned on DIBP website for the job code. Also, 70% match is also good enough ideally.

I will also recommend that you hire a MARA lawyer who would rewrite your appeal and will help you to fight back. They charge you ..apologies, fleece you for their services, but in your case I would recommend that you should walk that path, considering time window for an appeal is very limited.

To save time, should you consider to go with a MARA agent, then you may want to avoid the skill assessment support services, as MARA agent assess your skill as a part of their consultation. 
Just incase, you already with a MARA agent, it's time that your changed him. Go for someone who is more renowned.

Don't loose heart ! - All the best.


----------



## Sandy00716 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you for your support and quick replies. 
I received further e-mail from my assessor in which she again states that my primary role is managing sales/marketing representatives but which is not correct. Even during the interview me and my employer clearly confirmed that I have no concern with sales. 
secondly, she did not say anything about interview part in her second email. 

I am so stressed this time because my career is at risk and I can not see any option. Also my case officer is not very helpful, whenever i call to her to know about the reasons she always reply so arrogantly and rudely. 

please advice guys what should i do. what kind of proofs i can give to them to actually show that i am working as a marketing specialist?

PLS HELP


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Sandy00716 said:


> Thank you for your support and quick replies.
> I received further e-mail from my assessor in which she again states that my primary role is managing sales/marketing representatives but which is not correct. Even during the interview me and my employer clearly confirmed that I have no concern with sales.
> secondly, she did not say anything about interview part in her second email.
> 
> ...


I believe that verification calls are recorded. So you employer's version should be sufficient to prove your job duties. *HOWEVER*, how big is your employer ? is it a small firm or a big multinational. As this would matter too, why - Because, have seen many cases where directors from small companies compromise facts and AHC / VETASSESS don't take their word. 
Do you have any awards, certifications which can support your claims on job duties ?

Suggest you don't do this on your own and take help from a MARA agent. 

Also in your rebuttal process, if possible take a letter from your employer based on the conversation which took place. Submit this letter and wait for their response.

and don't worry, they are rude to everyone, even their families, that's their way to show that they care :mad2: IGNORE !!


----------

